# TN festival features historic loom



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Saw this on FB and thought some in the area might want to know - apparently this historic barn-frame loom was restored, and the local weavers guild has reproduced/woven samples of some of the drafts (weaving patterns for coverlets). Wish I were closer, it looks like a great chance to see this old artifact back in action.

"We will be at the Christmas in the Country festival at The Exchange Place in Kingsport, TN, this Saturday to watch the old barn loom there rise and weave again. Indeed, I hope to weave on it myself. <3
We worked with Overmountain Weavers Guild to restore this loom: it was acquired by Suzanne Burows. Nearly 80 overshot weaving drafts were acquired with this loom, and the Burows Museum (on the site of The Exchange Place) features the Guild's test weavings of over half of these drafts.
If you can come, do!"

The FB page is Antique Spinning Wheels, Looms, and Fiber Equipment. Enjoy!


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

Neat! I used to work on a 19th century barn loom at Ft. Boonesborough, KY. It was a beast!


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Yep, they are stout, for sure. We used to live at Berea, a great place for a weaver 
Wish I lived close enough to attend the festival in TN, it looks like fun.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

For many years I volunteered at Watkins Mill near Lawson, MO, in the garden and demonstrations of spinning and some weaving on their old rug loom. They actually use their rag rugs. The loom takes up an entire room. www.[B]watkinsmill[/B].org/


----------

